# G&D Old Mill with water wheel



## Switchman268 (Dec 21, 2019)

You may know from my other posts that I am building my version of the small original Gore & Daphetid RR. I am no John Allen but it is my tribute to the man who inspired my life long devotion to Model RR. One of my recent posts in my layout is the G&D Viaduct. I can't come close to the original version but I managed to come up with this version. I have included pictures of the unfinished model and describe some of my methods along with some pictures of that process. The building and the shingled roof are made from printable textures from Clever Models just like the Viaduct. The Corrugated tin roof is made from regular Kitchen aluminum wrap. I amde it with a press I made several years ago. I have included pictures of the press. The foundation is made with fish tank gravel from Pet Smart and Elmer's glue. Included pictures of the mold I made. I used wax paper and Vaseline as the mold releasing agents but the wax paper stuck and won't come off. I poured it in one lift and that was a mistake. If I do it again I will do it in layers and let each layer dry. When the mill is on the layout it will be very difficult to even see so I'm not sure how much reconstruction I want to do. I cheated with the water wheel. I bought an old Faller mill with water wheel off ebay. Svaed a lot of frustration and time. John's version was powered but I chose not to even though I have a tiny 18rpm motor from ebay. Its just too much trouble for something that will hardly be seen in my version of the layabout. I have included a link to some pictures of John's Original mill. Thanks for looking and I will be happy to try and answer any questions you may have.

http://gdlines.org/GDLines/GD_Galleries/Planning/slides/culvert2456.html


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Like the corrugated press. Nice tool.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice build. :appl:


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## Switchman268 (Dec 21, 2019)

Patrick1544 said:


> Like the corrugated press. Nice tool.


Thanks for all the nice comments, very much appreciated. I forgot to mention that I think I made the press using Northeastern Scale Lumber "Corrugated siding" HO scale.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

:appl::appl::appl:
Very nice work!
:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:

LeRoy


----------



## Great Divide Lines (Mar 28, 2021)

Excellent work sir..... So nice to see others who were totally inspired by this man. He is the reason I was able to land a job as a Museum Exhibit Specialist and earn a living for my family with the skills he motivated me to acquire and hone since I was a kid. I to, will be building this small mill. 

Please stop in and say hi, I will eventually have my own site, but for now, I have a facebook page set up to share my efforts to bring his incredible masterpiece back to life here in Upstate NY. Great Divide Lines


----------

